# Lyft vs. Uber in San Francisco, it's Lyft hands down



## Quintessence (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes I tested one vs. the other the scientific way, haha, Uber last Fri/Sat night and Lyft this weekend, 9 hour shifts or so each night. After over 500 Uber rides and 150 Lyft rides, I'm going to drive Lyft exclusively in SF on the weekends. Why? 1) The money is just about a wash, but Uber gives more stress, more and shorter rides, and the passengers are way less desirable. 2)All the Tech a-holes in SF use Uber, and all the other entitled nouveau riche. They just get on their phone and then say they are in a "Taxi", treat you like a smelly cab driver, expect top service for their wonderful gifts of stars but not tips, and don't bother even to enter a destination or be sorry for arriving late for their pick-up. Uber has trained them accordingly. Lyft riders were 85% a total delight this weekend. I get rave reviews and have a rating 15+ better than Uber. Riders are waiting for you at their destination, call ME (no Uber rider ever calls to make sure you are going to the right pick up location!) when they are not sure you know where they are, and APOLOGIZE when they are late or have a confusing location on the app. They are interesting, treat you like a person, and are happy and eager to engage. They act like it's RIDESHARING, not a TAXI service. Me, I'd rather share rides right now than be a taxi driver. Lyft ON, UBER FU!!!!!!


----------



## why uber why (Jan 9, 2015)

Couldnt have just said smelly cab driver . Had to say turban wielding ,or how you spell it weiliding . Not that i wear a turban or anything . My ancestors wore shieks but i guess you would call that a towel or some other ignorant racial slur .Everything else about your post, I agree with ...sadly


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I live on the other side of the country and what you said about uber and lyft is very accurate. I get a lot of great people on uber, but some entitled assholish people(usely tech) and drunk college bros with raging testosterone. Uber riders tend to treat me differently as if I'm their private driver lyft riders treat me like a freind. With uber I feel like I'm a butler with lyft I feel like a freind.

UberX riders shouldn't expect Uber black service. Sorry I don't provide water and candy or gum and won't get the door or wear a suite for you or wait outside for long periods


----------



## Quintessence (Sep 8, 2014)

why uber why said:


> Couldnt have just said smelly cab driver . Had to say turban wielding ,or how you spell it weiliding . Not that i wear a turban or anything . My ancestors wore shieks but i guess you would call that a towel or some other ignorant racial slur .Everything else about your post, I agree with ...sadly


Yeah, sorry, I edited that reference out of my post. What I meant to say was Uber riders tend to stereotype drivers in an unfavorable way, but I should not have made a direct ethnic reference. Thanks.


----------



## why uber why (Jan 9, 2015)

All good Quintessence . Im sure you didnt mean anything by it . It just bothers me when people make it seems like its ok to bash on one race or group like , middle easterns ,asians,indians,latins etc but if a white guy says something about a black guy or vice versa everyone is up in arms shouting racist but than no one says anything after someone says cheap indian or Asian or smelly middle eastern or dirty mexicans. We're all just people and there shouldnt be exceptions to who gets racist treatment and who doesn't. Sorry i dont think your a racist or anything just on a bit of a rant i guess .


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

And not all cab drivers are smelly. That's another annoying stereotype that Travis has brainwashed uberites into thinking.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have met some nice taxi drivers but they were all insane drivers, I haven't had a stinky one that I can remember. I have had stinky pax though, ones guy breath was so bad but he kept wanting to lean forward and talk, he was a very nice guy and great to talk to but the breath was killer.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I also wish lyft had enough of a foothold in Miami to only stick to them. They are both pretty much in their infancy here so I hope they can steadily increase enough. I have noticed there are times here when absolutely no lyft drivers are online, it has to do with uber surges


----------



## why uber why (Jan 9, 2015)

Lidman i agree . never had a cab driver that stunk . Im sure some do though. especially the smokers that are doing a 12 hr shift and even than they still might not if they carry air fresheners,gum ,and deodarant ! My former bro in law drove a cab ,he didnt stink !


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Quintessence said:


> Yes I tested one vs. the other the scientific way, haha, Uber last Fri/Sat night and Lyft this weekend, 9 hour shifts or so each night. After over 500 Uber rides and 150 Lyft rides, I'm going to drive Lyft exclusively in SF on the weekends. Why? 1) The money is just about a wash, but Uber gives more stress, more and shorter rides, and the passengers are way less desirable. 2)All the Tech a-holes in SF use Uber, and all the other entitled nouveau riche. They just get on their phone and then say they are in a "Taxi", treat you like a smelly cab driver, expect top service for their wonderful gifts of stars but not tips, and don't bother even to enter a destination or be sorry for arriving late for their pick-up. Uber has trained them accordingly. Lyft riders were 85% a total delight this weekend. I get rave reviews and have a rating 15+ better than Uber. Riders are waiting for you at their destination, call ME (no Uber rider ever calls to make sure you are going to the right pick up location!) when they are not sure you know where they are, and APOLOGIZE when they are late or have a confusing location on the app. They are interesting, treat you like a person, and are happy and eager to engage. They act like it's RIDESHARING, not a TAXI service. Me, I'd rather share rides right now than be a taxi driver. Lyft ON, UBER FU!!!!!!


I think this is a location issue. When I drove UBerX, I worked mostly hipster neighborhoods, and got treated with respect, and destinations given were then norm.
A lot of people knock hipsters, but they are better than the frat boy crowds and the beach areas of my city


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The Lyft pax vs Uber pax difference is very interesting. It's "your friend with a car" vs. "Everybody's private driver".

Obviously, in society there are ******bags and non-******bags. On the ****** scale, 0-3 = not a ******, 4-6 = bordeline ******, and 7-10 = hardcore ******.

I wonder if Uber and Lyft simply attract different segments of the population, who already have their positions fixed on life's ******bag scale. I.e. Uber naturally attracts 5-10s and Lyft 0-4s.

Or... maybe there is a separate ride share rider ****** scale, and Uber's and Lyft's "training" of pax on how they should behave to drivers is responsible for their positions on the ****** scale.

It's nature vs nurture, applied to ridesharing. Are the companies responsible for the creation, or not, of ****** behavior, or do they just attract different classes of people whose ******bag score is already set?


----------



## Quintessence (Sep 8, 2014)

Lidman said:


> And not all cab drivers are smelly. That's another annoying stereotype that Travis has brainwashed uberites into thinking.


True, of course, but I'm really repeating here what I hear from Uber riders. And, I personally have had a cab rider yell "SCAB!" at me, after his buddy stole my rider after I drove 15 miles to pick up the drunk jerk at 1 AM. So, Cabbies are not innocent nor are they all bad, they're just trying to make a living, like us, and sometimes they stink, haha, like us.


----------



## Quintessence (Sep 8, 2014)

elelegido said:


> The Lyft pax vs Uber pax difference is very interesting. It's "your friend with a car" vs. "Everybody's private driver".
> 
> Obviously, in society there are ******bags and non-******bags. On the ****** scale, 0-3 = not a ******, 4-6 = bordeline ******, and 7-10 = hardcore ******.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quintessence (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow, that's a great parsing of the issue. I had several discusions on this with Lyft riders this last weekend, since I have the Uber "U" and the Lyft stache and insignia showing on my car, several Lyft riders brought it up and were curious and eager to share Lyft vs. Uber experiences. I think to be totally fair I should drive Uber for another weekend with my small Lyft stache showing, and see what comments there are. That's the perspective that 10 years of college got me, haha. My experience is 70% of Uber riders don't give a rats ass about the driver. I think they choose Uber because Uber 95% doesn't give a rats ass about drivers, and it fits their outlook. Then, too, several Lyft riders told me that Uber drivers are less friendly. I think that attitude follows the attitude, you know, like seeks like and it's a self reinforcing circle.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Quintessence said:


> Then, too, several Lyft riders told me that Uber drivers are less friendly. I think that attitude follows the attitude, you know, like seeks like and it's a self reinforcing circle.


Right, on Uber you get higher ratings if you just shut up and drive. Too much conversation gets you rated down. On Lyft it's the opposite - not talking enough gets you flagged for "friendliness", so you have to do something of a dancing bear routine to entertain pax during their ride if you're not naturally an extrovert.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OTE="why uber why, post: 229538, member: 7375"]Couldnt have just said smelly cab driver . Had to say turban wielding ,or how you spell it weiliding . Not that i wear a turban or anything . My ancestors wore shieks but i guess you would call that a towel or some other ignorant racial slur .Everything else about your post, I agree with ...sadly[/QUOTE]

This Muslim guy and a Giraffe walk into a bar. The Giraffe asks his new friend what he would like drink.

"I'll have an orange juice thanks" the Muslim guy responds.

"Don't waste the chance!" The Giraffe says, "They've got great craft beers, 20yr old Scotch and fantastic house wines, I'm paying so order away! "

The Muslim guy thanks him for his generosity but declines the offer explaining that his beliefs do not allow the consumption of alcohol.

The hours rolled on, conversation was good but the Giraffe finally succumbed to his over indulgence and collapsed and fell, drunk and asleep.

anyhow His drinking buddy got up off his stool and started heading out the door. The barman called out to him and said "hey you can't leave that lying over there."!

At that the Muslim guy turned around and said:

That's not a Lion, its a giraffe!


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Right, on Uber you get higher ratings if you just shut up and drive. Too much conversation gets you rated down. On Lyft it's the opposite - not talking enough gets you flagged for "friendliness", so you have to do something of a dancing bear routine to entertain pax during their ride if you're not naturally an extrovert.


hilarious!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In San Diego Lyft has not caught on as well. Too few drivers, and long pings. 
The Lyft pax in San Diego can be young and obnoxious for some reason. 
I think they market to a younger crowd. The Lyft pax complain about long wait times. 
Fewer and fewer drivers use the Lyft app due to the long pings making the balance worse for Lyft. 
Not sure how it is going to shake out in San Diego.


----------



## Quintessence (Sep 8, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> In San Diego Lyft has not caught on as well. Too few drivers, and long pings.
> The Lyft pax in San Diego can be young and obnoxious for some reason.
> I think they market to a younger crowd. The Lyft pax complain about long wait times.
> Fewer and fewer drivers use the Lyft app due to the long pings making the balance worse for Lyft.
> Not sure how it is going to shake out in San Diego.


Hmmm, that's too bad, RockinEZ, about SD. I have a brother and his family down there, I'll have to ask them what they think. Since I posted my comments, a lot of rides are etched into the books. Many more comments from the SF passengers agreeing exactly, unprompted oftentimes, with my point, they say the Uber drivers are less friendly in their experience. The other thing I have to add, is that I finally paid attention to the Lyft bonuses at 30 and 50 hours, so I busted my butt and got the 50 last week, and I'm expecting my first week of $1,000 earnings as a driver. I'm having to drive up in Sonoma County to get the hours in, and, alas, the passengers are not as well trained as in SF. They keep you waiting, and have that bad habit of not inputting their destination. Also, Uber noticed me dropping off, and sent me an email to give them a review. I gave them 3 stars, and explained my position, and I can say from their questions that they know passenger attitude is an issue. Anyway, I'm happy overall as a Lyfter full time for now, though I will do some Ubering just to stay activated. Cheers, folks. It ain't an easy business!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

If Uber starts taking 30% we may see more drivers moving to Lyft. 
I turn the app on occasionally, and am still receiving 15+ minute pings.
I don't take pings over 10 minutes when Uber is getting 6 minute pings in San Diego. 
Things may change very soon depending on how greedy Uber is.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Funny that people say Lyft drivers are friendlier than Uber drivers. I'd say the two services share 90% of the rideshare driver workforce.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Lyft puts something in the driver's water bottles.
Actually it is the marketing and the Welcome drive....
They blow smoke up somewhere.

I also dislike how Lyft indicates how long the driver has been driving for Lyft on the app. 
I was doing Uber for 2 years part time before I did my first Lyft drive. I had a PAX treat me like a newbie. No need for that.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I can say the same about the PAX. They're not friendlier and definitely not generous with tipping.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

As I have posted before, I had a Lyft pax tell me he was mad because I used an Android phone.
Something about the same smoke Apple blows up somewhere effects Lyft PAX.
I still think I should have dumped him and his Apple iPhone on 25th St. San Diego.
See how long it takes to get a Lyft car to respond to that part of town.


----------



## Trill Codby (Jan 12, 2015)

elelegido said:


> The Lyft pax vs Uber pax difference is very interesting. It's "your friend with a car" vs. "Everybody's private driver".


Weebay.gif


----------

